# I challenge you!



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 24, 2011)

I dare you to find a more beautiful and sad song.
[video=youtube;wp6QpMWaKpE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wp6QpMWaKpE[/video]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (May 24, 2011)

Challenge accepted!
http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/407851


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 24, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> Challenge accepted!
> http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/407851


 Well played sir.


----------



## Radiohead (May 24, 2011)

Sad you say?


----------



## STB (May 24, 2011)

You all just lost:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otx49Ko3fxw


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLpCrHpYjkU
Translation in description.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 24, 2011)

Looks like i forgot to mention this, but the track should be instrumental.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 24, 2011)

[yt]lLiRgNFvfGw[/yt]

MISSION COMPRETE.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 25, 2011)

It's short, but I think it fits the criteria.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlImYU2_yeo&feature=related

Edit:

Adagio for Tron


----------



## Oopslol (May 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGoOtSPMQlc

Lol, Naruto.  Should have busted out some OG Chrono Trigger


----------



## Azure (May 25, 2011)

RIP, Chopper


----------



## 8-bit (May 25, 2011)

I WIN

[YT]O6TWUjtbb9E&feature=related[/YT]


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 25, 2011)

Some popular furry music artist died, and that person's friend sang his last five uncompleted songs.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5292282

Does it help to know he was expecting to die when he wrote those?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 26, 2011)

For something that came out of pokemans, that is quite good.
@Commie: i think the song should fare, not the story behind it. But still, sad story bro.


----------



## Evandeskunk (May 26, 2011)

I got nothing... I can't find any sad-like songs in my SKA collection that doesn't sound upbeat.


----------



## LizardKing (May 26, 2011)

Instrumental? Hrm. I could probably find something else, but for now...

[yt]l-GwX5x1cio[/yt]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 26, 2011)

That's a nice one Lizard


----------

